# Sable and Phantom spoo breeders in California



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Look over this list as a start. I don't remember which if any are doing multi color breeding. The primary criteria for inclusion is some sort of provable health testing. Post #39 has the latest posted update. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com





This one is a resource I found recently but haven't vetted yet, so you'll need to verify health testing of the parents of any litter. 
Good Dog .com





Poodle puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog


Find a Poodle puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.




www.gooddog.com









Poodle (Non-standard) puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog


Find a Poodle (Non-standard) puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.




www.gooddog.com


----------

